# Luis Scola



## NOHornets (Jun 29, 2012)

> Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine
> 
> More amnesty scuttle: I'm told Charlotte, New Orleans and Sacramento all have levels of Scola interest and weighing whether to lodge bids


https://twitter.com/ESPNSteinLine

It's just hearsay at the moment, but the Hornets could be interested in placing a bid for him. Thoughts?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I would like the move. He's older and had some production drop off last season compared to previous seasons, but with the lockout I don't know how to judge that. He seems pretty durable despite the age and is offensively polished inside. Davis will probably take a little time to come into his own offensively and Scola can be a stop gap measure on the offensive side. Plus I like guys that hustle.


----------

